# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Next Generation 3D printing With InterLatin and Colibr*

## Brian_Krassenstein

Colibr* 3D has developed an initiative to bring 3D design capabilities to a new generation. Based in Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico, Colibr*'s goal is to bring new generations of designers and technicians into the fascinating 3D printing universe. A wing of the Mexican technology company InterLatin, the system is an ambitious training program specially design for children and teenagers. Using expertise gained over the course of the last 15 years - and a dedicated, internal R&D department and design house - InterLatin recently launched the Colibr* 3D Home and COLIBRI 3D PRO printers. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/94572/colibri-next-generation/

----------

